# Another question



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

One of the engines says DCC equipped and the other says DCC on board. My question is which one is ready to run right out of the box

DCC Equipped
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-60814

DCC on board 
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-60709


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Blackgiant said:


> My question is which one is ready to run right out of the boxhers.com/exec/productinfo/160-60709[/url]


Both are.


----------



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay that helps. Thank you


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would also like to throw in that these are part of Bachmann's basic line. The engines to not perform as well as the Spectrum line does. You could get an Atlas or Proto 1000 engine for afew $$$ more that will be alot better purchase.

Massey


----------



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes I noticed that but haven't been able to find any Santa fe in the spectrum line


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

CHeck out the Atlas Silver or Proto 1000 line. They dont usually come with decoders but they are far better in quality than the standard BAchmann. Also the Bachmann standard line decoders are junk anyway.

Massey


----------



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

what about Proto 2000 line and what decoders would you recommend?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

P2Ks are a step up from the P1Ks you cant go wrong you just spend more money on the P2K.

Massey


----------

